# RentIng a Commercial Kitchen Advise, Tips or Tricks?



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Tell me if you've heard this one before:

"I'm trying to hunt down a rental kitchen for an reasonable price in West Los Angeles, any hints?"

Basically I'm looking to create freshly packaged foods for my local farmer's market though am finding a hard time hunting down a rental kitchen.

Here's the dream aka what I'm looking for:

Day 1 (8+ hrs)

• Walk-in/fridge space to store fresh raw produce.

• 8 hour day to prep (roast, oven dry, marinate).

• Walk-in/fridge space to store prepped produce.

• MUST HAVE OVEN/GRILL ON SITE.

Day 2 (8+ hrs)

• 8 hour day to create and package food.

• Walk-in/fridge space to store packaged food.

• Walk-in/freezer space to store coolers/chill containers.

• MUST HAVE ICE MAKER ON SITE.

Day 3 (30 min. - 1 hr.)

• Early morning pick up to deliver/sell at farmer's market.

I know this is 'The Impossible List' but I'm looking for something close to this for under $19.00 an hour, maybe $12.00-15.00 if I'm lucky [fingers crossed]. The plan is 16+ kitchen hours to start until I can land three days a week at the local farmer's market. Once production get's going I would probably need to do a month to month rental.

Is this an attainable goal or am I just dreaming?

-JSpirtos


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, the _8 hour day_ may be a dream/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifbut check with your local health inspector, they know where every legal commercial kitchen is located and which ones may be interested in renting time.


----------



## islands chef (Jun 22, 2012)

When I was making my transition from a employee to owner one of the most difficult situations was finding inexpensive kitchen space. I eventually rented out a old restaurant and converted it to a catering kitchen. Now I lease time out to others to keep cost down. I found the space and tenants on Craigslist. Try searching "base of operations".


----------

